# Great Bike shop South Denver



## Ben330 (Sep 6, 2006)

Good Day.
I am looking to find a great bike shop in the South Denver Metro, I am looking to get reliable help with the basic, and more importantly with bike fitting. Live in Littleton and would appreciate your comments.

Thanks


----------



## SSChameleon (Jun 29, 2005)

There are alot of shops in the metro area. The one closest to me is Treads and they do a good job. Even their smallest shop at Hampden and Logan has a full fitting stand. So far the service has been good. I have been to all three locations and the employees I have met so far have been very knowledgeable.


----------

